# coolest 12 in bikes...



## imaiami (Jul 18, 2008)

here's my kiddo's....
haro z12, he's 3 1/2, t-one 30t sprocket, haro slim bar, odyssey brake setup, odyssey hazard cassette hub rr w/ 2 piece driver 14t cog


----------



## traffic002 (Dec 16, 2008)

That is a cool bike!

I think your boy needs a full face helmet now to go with the Mad Max theme color.


----------



## imaiami (Jul 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: . 
no one else got any cool kids bikes?


----------



## Demo9 (Nov 20, 2006)

Here's my sons. DK sealed bearing hubs, Custom cranks and bottom bracket, Disc brake


----------



## imaiami (Jul 18, 2008)

Badarssse....you take the cake....
how old's the little one?


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

*12 inchers*

Here's my 3yo in her spiderman outfit on her half-pint sized bike.

Next pic is of my 12 in bike "Misty". That seatpost is actually an old flat steel 22.X mm handlebar that had some funky bends and no bulge in the middle.

I today had to make "Misty" fit Riley (swapped out the ape hangers for someflat bars, and put a small post/saddle back in) because we left her bike out at the house we are house-sitting at.
She was still ripping up the neighborhood on that choppered out sh!itbox.

All that said, you guys have built some damn fine bikes for you kids. I obviously need to get my act together and ditch the clown bike in favor of something bad-A.


----------



## cth978 (Feb 9, 2009)

imaiami said:


> here's my kiddo's....
> haro z12, he's 3 1/2, t-one 30t sprocket, haro slim bar, odyssey brake setup, odyssey hazard cassette hub rr w/ 2 piece driver 14t cog


Dam that little bike has 14mm dropouts??? Your garage looks just like mine...A BIG MESS!!!!


----------

